# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Coenzym Q10

## RuStra

auch zu diesem hochinteressanten Naturstoff
haben wir noch keinen eigenständigen Diskussionsfaden - das sollte aber sein. 

jedenfalls meine ich das. deswegen als vorlage im zweiten spiel von mir hier dieses.
zum ersten diesbezüglichen spiel hatte Ulrich schon mal aufgeschlagen, dem ich auch für neuerliche Hinweise danke - die ich erst noch alle verarbeiten muss.

ich selbst hatte nach dem Januar-LEF-artikel erneut angefangen, mich zu kümmern. dann das LEF-Q10-Produkt (auch Kaneka QH) -kostet uns 30 euros- angefangen zu nehmen, erst 100, dann 200, jetzt seit 1 woche 400 mg täglich.

Rudolf

----------


## DavidD

mit welchem Ergebnis?
Gy

----------


## RuStra

> mit welchem Ergebnis?
> Gy


kein Ergebnis, also kein gutes, s. mein Profil.

Aber man kann das Vorgehen Mal-eben-Q10-nehmen-und-sehen-ob-ein-Wunder-passiert
kaum als gutes Experiment werten.

Mein Problem: die Recherche zu Q10 ist bei mir unterentwickelt, andere wissen da mehr. 
Ich hatte auch Dr.Judy ne mail geschrieben, s. auf unserer Q10-Seite eine Datei zu ihm, um ihn nach der damals durchgeführten Studie zu befragen, habe aber keine Antwort bekommen. 

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

wir dürfen doch nicht glauben, daß irgend ein Wirkstoff, isoliert was besonderes bewirkt. 

Ich bin mitlerweile so weit, die Funktionen meines Körpers und den funktionierenden Stoffwechsel durch die natürliche Ernährung "noch" besser zu nutzen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> wir dürfen doch nicht glauben, daß irgend ein Wirkstoff, isoliert was besonderes bewirkt.


Hi Konrad,

jaja, neinnein - generell gilt das nicht, sieh mal hier. 
VitD - D3 - kann PK-Progress stoppen.
Was ich übrigens auch nach wie vor für Hochdosis-VitC-indieVene für richtig halte.
Ansonsten, allgemein gesprochen, stimmt es, davon auszugehen, dass stofflich gesehen es immer um Synergie und ausgeglichene Komponierung geht.

Was allerdings das Q10 betrifft, stoppe ich mein Experiment. Das war ohnehin nicht besonders begründet. Ich habe einfach ab Januar das Q10 zu meinem Supplementen-Programm hinzugenommen, weil weil weil - ich habs ja geschrieben. 
Jetzt aber  -kalte Dusche, gestern-  werde ich in einem eigenen BEitrag, wo ich schon mal bei Snuffy Myers bin, das statement von Myers zu Folkers posten.




> Ich bin mitlerweile so weit, die Funktionen meines Körpers und den funktionierenden Stoffwechsel durch die natürliche Ernährung "noch" besser zu nutzen.
>  Gruß Konrad


das hört sich nach body-optimizing an - was meinst Du denn damit ??

good night,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> ich selbst hatte nach dem Januar-LEF-artikel erneut angefangen, mich zu kümmern. dann das LEF-Q10-Produkt (auch Kaneka QH) -kostet uns 30 euros- angefangen zu nehmen, erst 100, dann 200, jetzt seit 1 woche 400 mg täglich.
> 
> Rudolf



So, nun will ich noch meine eigene Speicherung auf der Q10-Seite nutzen, um die skeptische Position von DocMyers auszubreiten. 

Ich hatte hier einen Austausch auf der amerikanischen PPML-Liste (Prostate Problem Mailing List) dokumentiert. Dort war der Frage nachgeganen worden, was an der Supplementierung von Q10 dran ist. Einer schrieb:

_"On the other hand, Dr. Stephen Strum, another Medical Oncologist who specializes in prostate cancer research and treatment and co-author of "A Primer on Prostate Cancer- The Empowered Patient's Guide," recommends COQ-10 at 200mg/day, but remarks "use in conjunction with acetyl-L carnitine if heart disease present."_

"Auf der anderen Seite empfiehlt Dr.Stephen Strum ... 200 mg/Tag ... "

Zu Myers:
Es wurde sich bezogen auf das neue Buch von Dr.Myers, Beating Prostate Cancer: Hormonal Therapy & Diet, in dem der bekannte amerikanische Onkologe Q10 nicht empfiehlt, allerdings ohne das zu begründen. 

Dann kam auf der Liste folgende Begründung:

"Datum:Fri, 2 Nov 2007 21:55:45 EDT
_I just became aware of these postings. I have several concerns about CoQ10.
First, in the laboratory models of aging, one common type of mutation causing increased longevity across the many models is one that causes Q10 deficiency. Adding back Q10 shortens lifespan again. A severe Q10 deficiency, on the other hand, appears to be quite severe in its consequences. In the early 1990s, we did a clinical trial of high dose lovastatin as treatment for prostate cancer and glioma. The major side effect was muscle weakness. Looking at the biochemistry of muscle and cholesterol synthesis, we guessed that Q10 deficiency might be the problem. We went on to demonstrate these patients had Q10 deficiency
and reported on the ability of oral Q10 to reverse this problem. I remember one patient in particular who can into the hospital late in the day wheelchair bound. That evening, we gave him 200 mg of Q10. The next morning, when we went on rounds, he was standing by his bed fully dressed and ready to go home."
_
Zu Q10 habe ich verschiedene Bedenken.

Erstens: In Labormodellen des Alterungsprozessen ist ein Modell, das zur Steigerung der Langlebigkeit führt, dasjenige, das ein Q10-Defizienz mit sich bringt. Fügt man Q10 wieder hinzu, verkürzt das die Lebensspanne erneut.

Auf der anderen Seite scheint eine Q10-Defizienz schwerwiegende Konsequenzen zu haben. In den frühen 90ern haben wir eine klinische Studie gemacht mit Hochdosis Lovastin als Behandlung für PK und Gliome. Die Haupt-Nebenwirkung war Muskel-Schlaffheit.

Wenn man auf die Muskel-Biochemie und die Cholesterol-Synthese schaut, kann man annehmen, dass Q10-Defizienz das Problem ist. Wir sagten dann also, dass diese Patienten eine Q10-Defizienz hatten und wiesen darauf hin, dass  man mit oraler Q10-Supplementierung dieses Problem beseitigen könne. 

Ich erinnere insbesondere einen Patienten, der spät am Tage ins Krankenhaus kam, an den Rollstuhl gefesselt. An diesem Abend gaben wir ihm 200 mg Q10. Als wir am nächsten Morgen unsere Visite machten, stand er fertig angezogen an seinem Bett, um nach Hause zu gehen.
_

"My best guess is that modest Q10 deficiency slows aging by approximating some of the effects of calorie restriction, but that severe Q10 deficiency can be a serious problem that most dramatically manifests itself in muscle function. In reviewing the clinical trial literature, I see reasonable evidence that Q10 supplementation can cause temporary improvement in Parkinson's disease and congestive heart failure. Also, as we showed in the 1990s, it can reverse some cases of statin myopathy.
I see no reasonable evidence that it is of any benefit to people in general and a serious concern that it might actually speed aging.
Furthermore, I see no evidence that it is of any value as a treatment for prostate cancer. This is the classic case where you would really want sound clinical trial evidence before you would want to take a supplement because the preclinical evidence is such a mix of harm vs benefit. Unless you fit in one of the special groups we have discussed, I would leave it alone.
Charles E. Myers, MD"_
Meine beste Annahme ist, dass eine geringfügige Q10-Defizienz den Alterungsprozess verlangsamt durch Annahme von Effekten der Kalorie-Restriktion,  aber dass eine  schwere Q10-Defizienz ein ernsthaftes Problem ist, das sich meist manifestiert in der Muskel-Funktion. Wenn ich mir die Literatur klinischer Studien anschaue, sehe ich eine nachvollziehbare Evidenz dafür, dass Q10 Supplementierung eine vorübergehende Verbesserung bei Parkinson bringt und auch bei kongestiver Herzinsuffizienz.
Auch kann Q10, wie wir in den 1990ern gezeigt haben, einige Fälle von Statin-Myopathie umdrehen.

Allerdings sehe ich keinen Grund dafür, dass Q10 von irgendeinem Nutzen für Menschen im allgemeinen sein soll und es gibt das echte Bedenken, dass es Alterungsprozesse wieder beschleunigt.

Darüberhinaus sehe ich keinen Grund, dass Q10 von irgendeinem Wert ist für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.

Das ist der klassische Fall, wo man wirklich die Evidenz einer klinischen Studie haben möchte, bevor man mit Supplementierung anfängt, weil die vorklinische Beweislage ein Mix ist von schädlich und nützlich.
Ich würde die Finger davon lassen, es sei denn, Sie gehören zu einer der Gruppen, die ich erwähnte.

Charles E. Myers, MD
_
+++++++++++++++++++++ 

_den Rest morgen,
Rudolf

----------


## Ulrich

Man kann intendieren, die Krebszellen zu zerstören, oder man kann intendieren, Krebszellen zu redifferenzieren. Jede diesser Strategien kann zum Erfolg führen. Beides zugleich schließt sich aber aus!

Zur Redifferenzierung gehört, daß z.B. aus nur 24 Mitochondrien einer Körperzelle (= krebskranke Zelle mit einem Gleason Score 3 oder schon Gleason Score 4?) wieder 1.500 Mitochondrien (= gesundete Zelle) werden.

*Damit sich die Mitochondrien vermehren, benötigen sie bestimmte Stoffe: Phospholipide (z.B. aus Krillöl) für die Bildung von Mitochondrienmembranen und Q10 für die Atmunsgkette (1.bis 3. Enzymkomplex).*

Nun hat *Dr. Bodo Kuklinski* nachweisen können, daß Q10 (als Redox-Modulator) in den Zellen Eisen-(III)-Atome zu Eisen-(II)-Atomen reduziert. Erst in dieser Form ist es in den Mitochondrien für bestimmte Vorgänge und zur Differenzierug von Krebs-Zellen verwertbar. Dieser Effekt von Q10 tritt erst ein, wenn im Blutserum mindestens 2,5 µg/ml Q10 gemessen werden können.  Man benötigt für einen therapeutischen Effekt also ein bestimmtes Konzentrationsniveau von Q10.
-----
Zitat aus dem Eisen-Artikel bei Wikipedia: Eisen ist ein essentielles Spurenelement für fast alle Lebewesen, vor allem für die Blutbildung. Im Körper liegt es *oxidiert als Eisen(II)* und *Eisen(III)* vor. Als Zentralatom des Kofaktors *Häm b in Hämoglobin* und Myoglobin ist es bei vielen Tieren und beim Menschen für *Sauerstofftransport und -speicherung* verantwortlich. In diesen Proteinen ist es von einem planaren Porphyrinring umgeben. Weiter ist Eisen *Bestandteil von Eisen-Schwefel-Komplexen* (Iron-Sulphur-Cluster) in vielen Enzymen, beispielsweise Nitrogenasen, Hydrogenasen oder den *Komplexen der Atmungskette*. 
Als dritte wichtige Klasse der Eisenenzyme sind die so genannten Nicht-Häm-Eisenenzyme zu nennen, beispielsweise die Methan-Monooxygenase, Ribonukleotid-Reduktase und das Hämerythrin. Diese Proteine nehmen in verschiedenen Organismen Aufgaben der Sauerstoffaktivierung, Sauerstofftransport, Redoxreaktionen und Hydrolysen wahr. Ebenso wichtig ist dreiwertiges Eisen als Zentralion im Enzym *Katalase*, das in den Peroxisomen der Zellen das im Stoffwechsel entstehende Zellgift Wasserstoffperoxid abbaut.
-----
Mitochondrien benötigen *Sauerstoff*, der durch das Blut-Hämoglobin herbeigeschafft wird!

Gesamtgleichung der Atmungskette:
*Glucose + 6 O2       > 6 CO2 + 6 H2O + Energie.*
Das CO2 wird über die Lunge ausgeschieden, das H2O wird durch die Haut/Schweißdrüsen und die Nieren ausgeschieden. Die Energie wird im ATP "gespeichert".

[anders ausgedrückt:
Gesunde Mitochondrien nehmen Zucker und Sauerstoff auf und geben Kohlenstoffdioxid und Wasser ab, die dabei frei werdende Energie laden sie auf ATP-Moleküle. Dies geschieht in durchschnittlich 1.500 Mitochondrien pro Körperzelle und einige hundert mal pro Sekunde in jedem Mitochondrium und zwar in jeder der ca. Dutzend Einstülpungen der inneren Mitochondrien-Membran (Cristae) in einigen hundert Elektronentranportketten/ATP-Pumpen; daraus ergibt sich eine unglaublich große Leistung in der Multiplikation der genannten Anzahlen von einigen Millionen ATP-Aufladungen pro Sekunde pro Körperzelle. Und man kann sich leicht ausmalen, welche Folgen ein "Kurzschluß im Photonenschalter" entsprechend der Mitochondrienschädigung in Prostatazellen durch Krebs an Defiziten von wenigen bis vielen Elektronentransportketten hat. Die Krebszelle versucht, den entstehenden Energiemangel durch Umschaltung auf eine andere Art der Energiegewinnung auszugleichen - dies nennt Kremer "Regression auf das phylogenetische Archäa-Stadium"]
-----
Zitat aus http://flexikon.doccheck.com/Cytochrom: Als Cytochrome bezeichnet man die in allen *sauerstoff-benötigenden Zellen* vorkommenden, elektronentransportierenden Proteine mit gebundenen *Häm-Molekülen* als prostethische Gruppen. [prostethisch = angefügt; meint eine bestimmte Art der chemischen "Bindung"]

Cytochrome kommen in den Membranen von Mitochondrien und Chloroplasten vor; sie sind enzymatisch aktive, membrangebundene Proteine, in deren aktivem Zentrum der Porphyrinring eines oder auch mehrerer *Häm-Moleküle* kovalent gebunden ist. Das zentrale Eisen-Ion wird außer durch die vier Elektronenpaare der Ringstruktur zusätzlich durch freie Elektronenpaare von Histidin- und Methionin-Seitenketten stabilisiert.

Das im aktiven Zentrum der Cytochrome befindliche *Eisen-Ion* ist in der Lage, im Rahmen einer Elektronentransfer-Reaktion zwischen der *zwei-* (Fe2+) und der *dreiwertigen* (Fe3+) Form zu wechseln.[Dafür wird das *Co*-Enzym Q10 benötigt!]
Damit können die Cytochrome als Katalysatoren von Redoxreaktionen fungieren; sie spielen eine essentielle Rolle bei der Atmungskette ...
-----
Wenn dies wieder in Krebszellen funktioniert, ist ein wesentlicher Teil der Redifferenzierung gelungen!

Allerdings kommt es auch bei Q10-Präparaten auf die Dosis an!
Schon Paracelsus wußte: ... allein die Dosis macht, dass ein Ding kein Gift ist.

Ich ärgere mich ständig über Studien, die z.B. Q10 oder auch Selen oder andere Präparate testen und bei den Testpersonen nicht einmal den entsprechenden Serum-Spiegel messen. Aber merke: Die Aufnahme im Darm sagt noch gar nichts über die daraus folgende oder nicht folgende Aufnahme im Blut und die Blutkonzentration sagt noch gar nichts über die Konzentration in (bestimmten) Körperzellen! Alle Studien, die dies nicht berücksichtigen, dienen eher der Irreführung als der Aufklärung.
[Beispiel: Ich habe einen labormäßig gemessenen, hohen Q10-Spiegel von 6,42 µg/ml *im Blut*. Trotzdem hatte ich ungesunde Stellen im Zahnfleisch (was ich auf geschädigte Mitochondrien/lokale Störung in der Atmungskette zurückführe). Diese verschwanden sofort, nachdem ich dort flüssigen Q10-Spray lokal apliziert hatte. Dies sagt mir, daß mein Q10-Blutspiegel noch gar nichts über den Q10-Spiegel in meinen Prostata-Zellen aussagt!]


Warum die Ausführungen zu Cytochromen? Nun, auch an deren Funktionfähigkeit wirkt Q10 als Co-Enzym indirekt mit!

Erinnerung an Dr. Heinrich Kremers berühmtes Zitat "Kurzschluß im Photonenschalter":



> Die Wirkeffekte des Curcumin lassen sich jedoch erklären, wenn man weiß, daß Curcumin intensiv im violetten Spektralbereich des sichtbaren Lichtes absorbiert. Es hat die genau gleiche  Wellenlänge bei 415 nm wie das Elektronen-Überträgermolekül *Cytocbrom c*, welches in Krebszellen durch das Schutzenzym Hämoxygenase forciert abgebaut wird. Curcumin überbrückt also in Krebszellen sozusagen den Kurzschluß im Photonenschalter zwischen dem 3. und 4. Komplex der Atmungskette in den Mitochondrien und normalisiert so den Informationstransfer für die funktionsgerechte Modulation des ATP.


[Meine Anmerkung dazu: "Hämoxygenase" ist ein kohlenmonoxid-bildendes Enzym.
Im Jahre 1847 konnte Virchow erstmals einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Abbau von Hämoglobin und der Entstehung von Biliverdin feststellen. 
Nachgewiesen wurde der Abbau von Hämoglobin zu Biliverdin aber erst 1926, ohne dabei das Enzym Hämoxygenase zu kennen. Sicher ist jedoch, daß dieser metabolische Prozeß schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt ist, da er sich durch Farbänderung kennzeichnet.
Nach einem Schlag auf die Haut bildet sich ein schwarz-blaues bzw. violettes Hämatom, welches der Farbe des Häm entspricht. Dieser blaue Fleck ändert im Verlauf seine Farbe zu grün (Biliverdin) und schließlich zu orange/rot (Bilirubin).
Heute ist der Abbau des Häm durch die Hämoyxgenase zu Fe2+, Kohlenmonoxid und Biliverdin genauer bekannt, wobei im Anschluß dieser Reaktion das entstandene Biliverdin unmittelbar durch die Biliverdinreduktase in Bilirubin umgewandelt wird.
Da Hämoxygenase zum Abbau von Hämatomen notwendig ist, wird es zurecht als "Schutzenzym" bezeichnet. Demnach behandelt der Körper Krebs zunächst als Inflamation, ohne den Abbau wie bei einem Hämatom fortzusetzen.
Quelle (teilweise): http://miami.uni-muenster.de/servlet...ss_bruenen.pdf]

Aus alle dem folgt für mich: man kann die Bedeutung von Q10 für die Redifferenzierung von Krebszellen gar nicht hoch genug bewerten, auch wenn ein kurzfristiger Effekt auf den PSA-Spiegel dabei nicht herauskommt.

Ausnahmsweise gestatte ich mir mal auf meine älteren Beiträge hinzuweisen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=22671&postcount=1 
Krebs ist eine Mitochondrienerkrankung

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=22277&postcount=2 
Welche freien Radikalen gefährden unsere Mitochondrien 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=22349&postcount=4 
Abweichler von der Mainstream-Medizin

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=23684&postcount=1
Cellsymbiosis-Therapie (Update)

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1...pektrumqi1.jpg *Spektrum elektromagnetischer Wellen*

Und zum Abschluß die Erinnerung an die elektromagnetische Aura einer Pflanze nach Professor Dr. Fritz-Albert Popp, der bei Krebs eine Kohärenzstörung postuliert:


Wenn die Aura fehlt oder gestört ist, ist der Organismus krank! Auch bei  Pflanzen ist Q10 erforderlich, um eine Aura, die mitochondriengenerierte ATP-Energie benötigt, auszustrahlen.

*Nun zu Snuffy Myers*:



> ... Allerdings sehe ich keinen Grund dafür, dass Q10 von irgendeinem Nutzen für Menschen im allgemeinen sein soll und es gibt das echte Bedenken, dass es Alterungsprozesse wieder beschleunigt.
> 
> Darüberhinaus sehe ich keinen Grund, dass Q10 von irgendeinem Wert ist für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs.


Lieber Rudolf,
 "für Menschen im allgemeinen" → schau mal nach Japan, wo am meisten Q10 supplementiert wird - viele ältere Menschen nehmen es dort regelmäßig!
 "Alterungsprozeß beschleunigt" → die Lebenserwarung ist nirgendwo größer als in Japan!

[Japan, Lebenserwartung, Männer: 78,73 Jahre,  Deutschland, Lebenserwartung, Männer: 76,11 Jahre, USA, Lebenserwartung, Männer: 75,29 Jahre]

Frag doch mal den Snuffy Myers, ob ihm diese Tatsachen bekannt sind?
Snuffy Myers begründet seine Auffassung nicht, er sagt nicht mal, was er unter Q10-Insuffienz (bei welchem Blutspiegel fängt sie an - hört sie auf) versteht. Er verläßt sich offensichtlich darauf, daß er ex cathedra die Wahrheit verkündet. Das finde ich äußerst dürftig - und Mitochondrien und ihre Rolle in Krebszellen sind ihm offensichtlich auch verborgen - jedenfalls geht er darauf gar nicht ein.

Noch eine wichtige Frage: Kennt Snuffy Myers überhaupt Therapiekonzepte, die darauf angelegt sind, "mäßig differenzierte" (oder noch mäßiger differenzierte, grob entsprechend Gleason Score 4+4 = 8!) Krebszellen zu rediffferenzieren und auf diese Weise zu heilen? - Kennt er die Konzepte von Dr. Thomas Tallberg (und dessen therapeutische Erfolge!), kennt der die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nach Heinrich Kremer (wobei die praktische Anwendung hier zeitlich allerdings noch am Anfang steht), die Konzepte von Bodo Kuklinski, der OM-Medizin der ÖGOM und der mitochondrialen Medizin und anderen ähnlich orientierten Therapieansätzen inkl. Dr. Horst Kief mit seinem AHIT-Konzept (frag mal Schorschel) überhaupt? Ich bezweifele es.

Myers ist ein Schulmediziner mit Haut und Haaren und als Kronzeuge für die Schädlichkeit von Q10 nicht geeignet. Die Propagierung von NEMs in der USA-Medizin dient überwiegend der Abtötung (Appotose-Wirkung wird versprochen) von Krebszellen oder wenigstens deren Wachtumsverlangsamung - nicht deren Rettung und Heilung durch Redifferenzierung. Und (ich wiederhole) beide Strategien, die der Eliminierung der Krebszellen und die der Redifferenzierung der Krebszellen, haben ihre Berechtigung. Aber die jeweiligen Strategen sollten fair miteinander umgehen!

P.S.: Ich habe heute Dr. Heinrich Kremer gebeten, zur Bedeutung von Q10 mal einige Ausführungen zu machen. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht er darauf ein.

----------


## wernerp

[QUOTE=Ulrich;26012]Nun hat *Dr. Bodo Kuklinski* nachweisen können, daß Q10 (als Redox-Modulator) in den Zellen Eisen-(III)-Atome zu Eisen-(II)-Atomen oxidiert. Erst in dieser Form ist es in den Mitochondrien für bestimmte Vorgänge und zur Differenzierug von Krebs-Zellen verwertbar. QUOTE]

Darf ich mal etwas in Chemie nachhelfen.
Die Oxidation eines Elementes oder Ions ist gleichbedeutend mit der Überführung in einen höher positiv geladenen Zustand durch Abgabe von Elektroden, z.B. 
 Fe++ > Fe+++ plus elektron
Die obige Reaktion ist also eine Reduktion, das Gegenteil einer Oxidation. Wer unterliegt hier einem Irrtum?
Ich erinnere mich an die Beiträge von Uwe Peters und dessen negative Versuche mit Eisen III- Salzen. Mit Eisenpräparaten sollte man sehr vorsichtig umgehen. Eisen spielt eine wichtige Rolle im Stoffwechsel der Krebszelle und ein Angebot daran versteht der Krebs als Signal zum Wachstum. In der chinesischen Medizin wird gar durch Tees und Kräuter versucht das Eisen zu maskieren. Eisensalze per os helfen auch nicht den HB-Wert zu heben. Im Verdauungstrakt herrschen ungünstige Bedingungen für die Resorption durch die Darmwand. Eisensalze reagieren sofort, besonders im alkalischen Milieu mit dem immer vorhandenen Schwefelwasserstoff (Darmgas) und bilden unlösliches Eisensulfid (Schwarzfärbung). Komplexbindung bringt insofern Probleme, weil das Eisen im Kreislauf nicht mehr freigeben wird oder aber der Eisen-Komplex wegen seiner Größe nicht mehr die Darmwand passieren kann. Zu Eisen gibt es eine Menge in den KISP-Seiten zu finden.
Es grüßt
Werner

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Ulrich,

auch meiner Meinung nach ist der Ablauf eine Reduktion, da eine Plusladung durch die Aufnahme eines Elektrons abgebaut wird. Ich meine, dass es auch nur ein Schreibfehler ist, da Q10 ja auch richtig als Redox-Modulator bezeichnet wird.

Herzliche Grüße Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

OK - ich sehe es ein.
Aber das ist wirklich ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz, ein Härchen in der Suppe, in der es darum geht, aufzuzeigen, daß *Q10* wesentliche Funktionen in der Zellchemie des menschlichen Körpers und daher auch in Krebszellen hat, besonders wenn man sie *redifferenzieren* will (wenn man hingegen die Krebszelle abtöten/eliminieren (Nekrose/Apoptose) will, braucht man _dafür_ kein Q10 - Q10 ist also eine Frage der therapeutischen Strategie).

Für das Häm im Cytochrom im 3. bis 4. Enzymkomplex aller Mitochondrien wird Eisen(II) benötigt!

----------


## wernerp

Danke Knut! Aber da kommen mir noch einige ergänzende Gedanken. Das Redox-Potential im wässrigen Medium ist abhängig vom pH-Wert, und zwar ist das Oxidations-Potential umso stärker je höher der pH-Wert( alkalischer). Nun wissen wir aber von der Schädlichkeit der Übersäuerung des Körpers und den Bestrebungen der "Alternativen Medizin" diese zu verringern. Ja es gibt sogar Autoren (SIMONCINI, http://www.curenaturalicancro.com/), die durch Zufuhr von Natriumbicarbonat versuchen den Krebs zu bekämpfen. Das spricht allerdings eher für oxidative Reakionsweise. Auch im Zellverband kann sich der pH-Wert nicht wesentlich vom Medium unterscheiden.
Werner

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Werner,

In Deinen Ausführungen verstehe ich nicht, was nun die Übersäuerung- dies sind ph-Werte< 7-zu tun hat, mit den von Ulrich vorgetragenen Q10-Abläufen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ulrich aufgrund seiner Ernährung und sonstigen Maßnahmen einen leicht alkalischen Zustand hat.
Deinen Link habe ich mir auch kurz angesehen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nun dass Natriumbikarbonat die neue Wunderwaffe gegen Krebs sein kann. Dies leicht alkalische Salz ist ja schon lange bekannt und wurde/wird? von den Zahnärzten z.B. zur Mundspülung eingesetzt, waas bitte keine Abwertung sein soll.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Knut,
in Wikipedia unter "Alkalose" finde ich folgende Angaben:

--------

Liegt der pH-Wert *im Blut* über 7,45 spricht man von einer Alkalose. Der Normalwert liegt bei pH 7,35 - 7,45. Unter diesem Grenzwert spricht man von einer Azidose.

--------

In einer seiner Telefonkonferenzen hat Heinrich Kremer ausgeführt, daß *innerhalb einer Prostata-Kerbszelle* - entgegen der landläufigen Annahmen - eine *leichte Alkalose* vorherrschend ist.

Für den pH-Wert des *Blutes* spielt der CO2-Gehalt eine große Rolle. Bei zu schnellem Ausatmen erhöht sich der pH-Wert ins Alkalische, bei zu flacher Atmung erniedrigt sich dieser Wert im Blut. Weiterführende Angaben mach u.a. Wikipedia.

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Aber da kommen mir noch einige ergänzende Gedanken. Das Redox-Potential im wässrigen Medium ist abhängig vom pH-Wert, und zwar ist das Oxidations-Potential umso stärker je höher der pH-Wert( alkalischer). ... Das spricht allerdings eher für oxidative Reakionsweise. Auch im Zellverband kann sich der pH-Wert nicht wesentlich vom Medium unterscheiden ...


Hallo Werner,
die Prozesse der Atmungskette spielen sich nicht in einem "wäßrigen Medium", sondern in der *Membran* der Mitochondrien ab. Und diese besteht aus Phospholipiden, ist also keine wäßrige Lösung.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ulrich,

Zitat Ulrich: In einer seiner Telefonkonferenzen hat Heinrich Kremer ausgeführt, daß *innerhalb einer Prostata-Kerbszelle* - entgegen der landläufigen Annahmen - eine *leichte Alkalose* vorherrschend ist.

Damit ist doch die PH-Voraussetzung gegeben, damit mit Q10 die Redox-Reaktion am Fe+++ stattfindet.
Meine Frage an Werner war, was er mit dem Begriff der Übersäuerung in dieser Diskussion bezweckt?

Gruß Knut

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Ulrich,
> 
> [U] ... Damit ist doch die PH-Voraussetzung gegeben, damit mit Q10 die Redox-Reaktion am Fe+++ stattfindet ...


Was wiederum den *therapeutischen Wert von Q10* unterstreicht!

Das Krebsprobolem steckt lt. Kremer einzig und allein im Cytochrom c zwischen dem 3. und 4. Enzymkomplex der Atmungskette in den Mitochondrien (was er bildlich als Kurzschluß im Photonenschalter bezeichnet). Diese Fehlmodulation in diesem Komplex ist zumindest des Pudels Kern ... mit natürlich weiter reichenden Konsequenzen.

Mein orthmolekularmedizinisch orientierter Hausarzt sagt, daß man mit hohen Q10-Gaben zunächst die Q10-Speicher in der Leber auffüllen sollte (mit täglich bis zu 6 mg/kg Körpergewicht) und dann die Dosis reduzieren kann (den Zeitpunkt der Reduzierung sollte man durch eine Labormessung des Q10-Spiegels ermitteln).

Mein Hausarzt bedauert, daß so wenige Patienten die notwendgige Ausdauer in der Supplementierung von Q10 haben. Q10 ist ein "Hintergrundspräparat", das sich nicht in spektakulären Symtomänderungen bemerkbar macht. Umso wichtiger ist es, die zellbiologische Funktion desselben intellektuell zu begreifen und die Erkenntnis therapeutisch umzussetzen - was zugegebenermaßen schwer ist, weil insbesondere das Internet voll ist von Marketinglügen - gerade auch bei rezeptfreien Alternativpräparaten. Gutes Q10 ist zudem teuer.

Auf diesem Hintergrund bin ich gespannt, ob Heinrich Kremer meine Anfrage nach der Bedeutung von Q10 aufgreift und welche Ausführungen er dann dazu macht.

Kremers "Rezept" zur Beseitung der Cytochrom-c-Fehlmodulation ist nicht Q10, sondern es sind "Phytamine" (Polyphenole, insbesondere Curcumin) und die TISSO-Präprate enthalten nur Spuren von Q10 (in Dialvit 44).

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Mein orthmolekularmedizinisch orientierter Hausarzt sagt, daß man mit hohen Q10-Gaben zunächst die Q10-Speicher in der Leber auffüllen sollte (mit täglich bis zu 6 mg/kg Körpergewicht) und dann die Dosis reduzieren kann (den Zeitpunkt der Reduzierung sollte man durch eine Labormessung des Q10-Spiegels ermitteln)...


Hallo Ulrich,

das wird aber ganz schön teuer! Bei einem guten Q10-Produkt kommst Du da auf knapp EUR 100 pro Woche.

Gibt es positive Erkenntnisse zu dieser Q10-Therapie? Wie lange wird die Hochdosierungsphase nach Deiner Schätzung etwa dauern?

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Schorschel,
es wird teuer, mich kosten meine derzeit 360 mg/Tag etwa 115,-  *pro Monat*.
Hier habe ich meine Kosten aufgelistet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...13&postcount=2

Ich beziehe mein Q10 von Dr. Franz Enzmann, der als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Prof. Folkerts zu den Pionieren in Bezug auf Q10 gehört. In der folgenden Quelle mußt du unter "Produktübersicht" und dann unter "Bilanzierte Diät" (ja das finde ich auch komisch) nachschauen:
BILDI Q10:
http://www.mse-pharma.de/shop/index.html

Ich würde aber mal vorschlagen, ein wenig zu warten. Denn wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, habe ich an Dr. Kremer eine Anfrage bezüglich seiner Meinung zu Q10 geschickt. Und wenn er antwortet, haben wir ein besseres Fundament zur Beurteilung dieser Substanz. Denn mein Senf dazu ist der Versuch eines Laien, angelesene Tatsachen zu einem Gesamtbild zusammen zu führen. Weiter nichts.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Ulrich,

aber der Senf ist gut begründet und interessant.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ulrich,

gestern war ich ver/gehindert mich ernsthaft mit Deinen Ausführungen zu befassen, da ich einmal das Pokalspiel sehen wollte und zum anderen ein großes Problem mit der Hauswasserversorgung hatte und dadurch sogar das 2 : 1 verpasst habe.
Mein Einstieg in diesen Q10-Thread erfolgte über einen Nebenschauplatz, wie Du schon richtig angemerkt hattest. Nachdem ich mich nun auf die Thematik eingelassen habe, stand heute zuerst einmal die Information, das Kundig machen an. Wie Du schreibst, sieht Kremer die Krebsursache in der Störung der Atmungskette zwischen Schritt 3 und 4. Gibt es dafür Begründungen bzw. Vorstellungen, was da gestört ist bzw. falsch abläuft? Abhängig von Deiner Antwort werde ich dann für mich entscheiden, wie tief ich weiter in die Thematik eintauchen werde.
Deine bisherigen Ausführungen sehe ich als gut begründet an und zu Rudolfs bezogener Position ist wohl Deine Aussage

_Man kann intendieren, die Krebszellen zu zerstören, oder man kann intendieren, Krebszellen zu redifferenzieren. Jede diesser Strategien kann zum Erfolg führen. Beides zugleich schließt sich aber aus!_

der Schlüssel der unterschiedlichen Interpretation, denn Snuffy & Co haben sich überhaupt nicht mit den molekularbiologischen Abläufen befasst, sondern sehen dies unter ihren rein medizinischen Blickwinkel.
*Ich bin etwas verwundert, lieber Rudolf, dass Du Dich aus der Diskussion des von Dir ins Leben gerufenen Thread ausgeblendet hast*, wo Ulrich doch einen sehr überzeugenden Gegenpol zu Deinen Schlussfolgerungen zu Q10 eingenommen hat. Ich bin sicher, dass nicht nur Ulrich und ich gespannt auf Deine Stellungnahme sind.

Herzliche Grüße Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Knut,
ich möchte jetzt mal abwarten, ob bzw. was Kremer selbst zu Bedeutung von Q10 für eine Redifferenzierung von Krebszellen sagt, bevor ich weiteres zu dieser Thematik von mir gebe.

Ich rutschte ja zunächst auch in eine Therapie der Krebszerstörung, nämlich einer Prostataausschabung. Das war auch sicherlich gut. Und als nach vier Jahren ein Rezidiv vermutet wurde, habe ich auch zur Zerstörung desselben einer HDR-Brachytherapie zugestimmt.

Das Ziel der Heilung krebskranker Zellen durch Redifferenzierung (wozu z.B. auch gehört, daß eine Zelle wieder auf die normale Anzahl von Mitochondrien kommt) hat meines Wissens zuerst der finnische Arzt Dr. Thomas Tallberg formuliert und in ein Therapiekonzept umgesetzt.

Jetzt wo ich mit der Kremerschen Cellsymbiosis-Therapie angefangen habe, habe ich alle auf Abtötung von Krebszellen gerichteten Medikationen eingestllt (das ist bei mir in erster Linie die ADT2).

Wenn Rudolf, nachdem die Kremerschen Präparate bei ihm nicht überzeugend angeschlagen haben, überlegt, zu einer Therapie der Krebszellenabtötung zurückzukehren, kann dies gut und richtig sein.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß man nicht *zeitgleich* beide Strategien fahren kann (wobei anzumerken ist, das das Präparat Q10 in der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nicht im Vordergrund steht - sich meines Erachtens aber dort gut einfügt - ebenso wie Vitamin C).

Aber daß Snuffy Myers durch Rudolfs Beitrag so stark zum Q10-Experten hochgejubelt wurde, ist sicherlich ein kleiner Mißgriff von Rudolf, der ansonsten durch viele herrvorragende Beiträge und Zitate glänzen kann und vom PCa eine ganze Menge versteht. Er hat auf weite Strecken die Fahne alternativer Therapien hochgehalten und einige Präparate, die jetzt auch in der Zellsymbiosis-Therapie eine Rolle spielen, als erster in diesem Forum erwähnt und vertiefend vorgestellt.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Ulrich,

ich schätze Rudolf sehr, und wenn ich mich z.B. bei fortgeschrittenem PK nicht mehr traue außer Trost, Ratschläge zu geben, dann bitte ich Rudolf per Mail den Fall zu übernehmen. Dies ist schon zweimal passiert.
Gerade weil ich das breite Wissen von Rudolf anerkenne, interessiert mich seine Meinung zu Deiner Vorgehensweise und Deinen Argumenten. Nur von einer gut argumentativ geführten Diskussion können wir alle lernen.

Und nun möchte ich auf meine Frage in meiner letzten Stellungnahme zurück kommen, und zwar ob es eine Theorie für die angenommene Krebsursache, nämlich der Störung zwischen den 3. und 4. Schritt der Atmungskette, gibt?

Herzliche Grüße Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

> ... möchte ich auf meine Frage in meiner letzten Stellungnahme zurück kommen, und zwar ob es eine Theorie für die angenommene Krebsursache, nämlich die Störung zwischen den 3. und 4. Schritt der Atmungskette, gibt? ...


Das ist die zentrale These Kremers in seinem Bestseller "Die stille Revolution der Krebs- und Aidsmedizin". Allerdings ist das keine Erfindung von Kremer. Die Beobachtung, daß die Atmungskette bei Krebs gestört ist, hat schon *Otto Heinrich Warburg* im Jahre 1930 gemacht.

Zitat aus Wikipedia:
Warburg ist in der Krebsforschung heute noch vor allem durch die sogenannte Warburg-Hypothese bekannt. Er hatte festgestellt, dass Tumore sich durch eine ungewöhnliche Konzentration von Laktat, dem Produkt der Glykolyse, auszeichnen, obwohl genügend Sauerstoff für die normale Verbrennung mit Hilfe der Mitochondrien vorhanden war. Daraus hatte er 1930 die Hypothese abgeleitet, *eine Störung oder Unterbrechung der Funktion der Mitochondrien in Krebszellen sei der Hauptgrund für das Wachstum von Krebs.* Diese Annahme ist ein Klassiker der medizinischen Grundlagenforschung und wurde nie überzeugend widerlegt, aber auch nie bewiesen. Inzwischen (Januar 2006) hat eine Gruppe von Jenaer und Potsdamer Wissenschaftlern bei Labormäusen den Nachweis geführt, dass die Geschwindigkeit des Tumorwachstums von den Stoffwechselprozessen [in den Mitochondrien] abhängig ist und dass diese erfolgreich beeinflusst werden können. --- Ende des Zitats.

----------


## RuStra

> Zitat aus Wikipedia:
> 
> ...
>  Daraus hatte er 1930 die Hypothese abgeleitet, *eine Störung oder Unterbrechung der Funktion der Mitochondrien in Krebszellen sei der Hauptgrund für das Wachstum von Krebs.*


nee, hab ich anders verstanden: Warburg nahm einen Struktur-Defekt an - das hat sich als falsch herausgestellt. Aber das war nur der zweite Teil seiner Annahmen. Der erste Teil, dass tatsächlich Krebszellen einen veränderten Glucose-Abbau haben, ist richtig.
Man kann das bei Kremer, im Kapitel 8 seines Buches, das ich hier im Forum vor 4 Jahren veröffentlicht habe und jetzt z.B. hier abgelegt habe, nachlesen. 

good morning,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Gerade weil ich das breite Wissen von Rudolf anerkenne, interessiert mich seine Meinung zu Deiner Vorgehensweise und Deinen Argumenten. Nur von einer gut argumentativ geführten Diskussion können wir alle lernen.


huch, ich komme aus dem Wochenende, hab einen kleinen trip gemacht und sehe hier eine Rudolf-Diskussion ??

gerade um die *Argumente* von Snuffy Myers nicht verschütt gehen zu lassen  (NIEMAND SONST macht sich die Mühe und übersetzt seine PPML-statements !!), hatte ich angefangen, ihn hier in die Q10-Diskussion einzubringen. 
Es wäre gut, wenn wir langsam mal im Bereich von "Diet & Lifestyle" (Titel des Kapitels 10 von Myers Buch "Beating Prostate Cancer: Hormonal Therapy & Diet" - das weitestgehend übersetzt vorliegt durch eine Gemeinschaftsarbeit von Kristian, Harald, Schorschel, Rolf und mir) eine Synopse machen würden: Wer empfiehlt was und was nicht und mit welchen Argumenten?

Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Knut,
> ich möchte jetzt mal abwarten, ob bzw. was Kremer selbst zu Bedeutung von Q10 für eine Redifferenzierung von Krebszellen sagt, bevor ich weiteres zu dieser Thematik von mir gebe.


Welche statements haben wir denn vorliegen von Dr.Kremer zum Q10?
Hast Du in den Telkos nachgeschaut? Da steht immerhin was, 15.1.08, zu dem Verlauf dieser Telko hast doch gerade Du massgeblich zu beigetragen!

ich gebe das mal hier in kladde - auch wenn es teils nur satzfetzen sind (wer setzt sich hin und tippt diese stelle aus der Telko genau ab ???) und auch wenn ich vielleicht wieder gefahr laufe, abgemahnt zu werden, das ist mir schon öfter passiert.

<<

Ich habe mich gefragt hat, was denn eigentlich mit dem Q10 passiert zwischen Komplex 1 und 3.
Das Ubichinon-Molekül hat einen Molekül-Schwanz von 10 Isopren-Gruppen, lichtabsorbierenden Gruppen.

Bei der Neusynthese des Q10 der Kern der  innere membran der
Aminosäure Tyrosin, eine der drei aromatischen Aminosäuren, wie
Phenylalanin und Tryptophan, ... absorbiert auch das Q10 im nahen UV-Bereich, über seinen Tyrosin-Ring.

Was macht denn eigentlich der Isopren-Schwanz?
Dann hab ich recherchiert, ob es dort (bei den ursprünglichen Einzellern)
auch einen I-Schwanz gibt. Das ist der Fall. Diese 

Ubichinon-Molekül auch im Weltall entdeckt.

Nun habe ich weiter geschaut, bei der Photosynthese der Pflanzen 
Chloroplasten  auch das Chlorophyll hat einen Isopren-Schwanz. ...

Bei der Absorption ..
Rhodopsin, Sehpigment, im Auge, hat einen solchen I-Schwanz ..
Beim Auge, beim Sehvorgang, werden ja ganz offensichtlich Photonen
ausgetauscht.

Nun ist die Frage, Auge  Atmungskette, was hat das miteinander zu tun?

Muss man wissen, dass es den I-Schwanz nicht nur im Komplex 1 gibt.

Wenn meine Theorie stimmt, müsste es auch im Komplex 4 einen I-Schwanz
geben. 

Aber das gibt es kein Ubichinon. Aber es ist Bestandteil des Cytochrom-A.

Nun haben die Cytochrome eine Häm-Gruppe.

Das Chlorophyll ist ähnlich, aber die Häm-Gruppen sind älter.

Insofern kann man sagen  dass diese Isopren-Gruppen eine
entscheidende Rolle spielen müssen im Photonen-Energie-Austausch.

*>>*




> Ich rutschte ja zunächst auch in eine Therapie der Krebszerstörung, nämlich einer Prostataausschabung. Das war auch sicherlich gut. Und als nach vier Jahren ein Rezidiv vermutet wurde, habe ich auch zur Zerstörung desselben einer HDR-Brachytherapie zugestimmt.


Ja, und vielleicht war die Brachy ja auch "gut", wer will das entscheiden?

Deine Gegenüberstellung Redifferenzierung vs. Zerstörung ist zu apodiktisch.  Zwar betont Kremer immer wieder den grundsätzlich verschiedenen Charakter dieser zwei Behandlungswege und meint, man müsse sich entscheiden; zwar ist er in Sachen PK strikt gg. Hormonblockade; doch dann sagt er aber auch, dass bei dem Versuch der Re-Regulation dann Krebszellen, die nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind, absterben. So dass der Versuch der "Redifferenzierung" in der Apoptose endet, die ja auch ein Bestandteil der normalen Physiologie ist. 




> Das Ziel der Heilung krebskranker Zellen durch Redifferenzierung (wozu z.B. auch gehört, daß eine Zelle wieder auf die normale Anzahl von Mitochondrien kommt) hat meines Wissens zuerst der finnische Arzt Dr. Thomas Tallberg formuliert und in ein Therapiekonzept umgesetzt.


ja, und zwar beim Melanom
hat er veröffentlicht in einer deutschen onko-zeitschrift, ich glaub 2002 ... aber bis heute habe ich den artikel nicht  (wer besorgt ihn, z.B. durch einen anruf bei DocLandenberger ??)
aber es gibt von Tallberg ja auch elektronenmikroskopische Aufnahmen von Prostatakrebs-Zellen, auf denen zu sehen ist, wie angefärbte Mitochondrien den Zellkern regelrecht belagern (so die Interpretation), um die Transkription wieder zurückzubiegen ... in dem Freudenstadt-Video Septb.2006, hast Du das nicht?




> Jetzt wo ich mit der Kremerschen Cellsymbiosis-Therapie angefangen habe, habe ich alle auf Abtötung von Krebszellen gerichteten Medikationen eingestllt (das ist bei mir in erster Linie die ADT2).
> 
> Wenn Rudolf, nachdem die Kremerschen Präparate bei ihm nicht überzeugend angeschlagen haben, überlegt, zu einer Therapie der Krebszellenabtötung zurückzukehren, kann dies gut und richtig sein.
> 
> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß man nicht *zeitgleich* beide Strategien fahren kann (wobei anzumerken ist, das das Präparat Q10 in der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nicht im Vordergrund steht - sich meines Erachtens aber dort gut einfügt - ebenso wie Vitamin C).


dieses Vorgehen, mal ganz auf die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie zu setzen, haben vorher schon andere gemacht - hier aus dem aktiven Forums-Zirkel Gerd42, s. seine Beiträge - (ich muss auch noch auf ihn antworten).
Obs bei fortgeschrittenem PK reicht, ist bis jetzt  -so meine Wahrnehmung- fraglich. Ich habe nur den Koll.Wachholz als Fallgeschichte, GS 4+3, Samenblaseninfiltration links, als Beispiel.

Was mich betrifft, so will ich nicht "zurückkehren", womöglich noch als reumütiger Sünder in die Arme der Schulmedizin, sondern ich habe keine Lust, einen offensichtlichen PK-Progress auch noch nach hinten durch die Kapsel durchwachsen zu lassen, sondern will das stoppen. 

Die Annahme, man dürfe während der Kremer-Tisso-Pillen-Einnahme keine Schritte der Zellzerstörung machen, geht an der Sache vorbei. Es geht darum, möglichst gute Bedingungen herzustellen, dass sich eine Regulation, beim PK auch eine Hormon-Regulation, wieder einstellt, die das Krebswachstum eindämmt und schliesslich zurückführt. Da ist einfach bei mir  was schiefgegangen, als ich offensichtlich den Riesen-DHT-Schub, den ich mir selbst eingebrockt habe, unterschätzt habe. So schön die Wirkungen von ProCurminComplete und ProSirtusan ja auch gewesen sein mögen, an dem DHT-getriggerten Wachstumsschub haben sie nichts geändert, auch das seit Januar hochdosiert eingeommene Q10 nicht. 

Ob sich Q10 hochdosiert, oder VitC, in die Cellymbiosis-Therapie einfügt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Kremer betont immer wieder, dass er was gegen die Gabe von Hochdosis-Einzelstoffen hat. Gleichwohl empfiehlt er das auch hier und da, wie beim B12. 

Aber meine Meinung ist, dass z.B. eine Hochdosis-VitC-IV-Kur Progress stoppen kann, wie seit Mitte 2006 bekannt. Würde ich auch aktuell mit mir veranstalten, wenn ich das Geld hätte.
Also: Man kann zeitgleich beide Strategien fahren, nur kann man sich dabei nicht unbedingt auf Dr.Kremer berufen.




> Aber daß Snuffy Myers durch Rudolfs Beitrag so stark zum Q10-Experten hochgejubelt wurde, ist sicherlich ein kleiner Mißgriff von Rudolf, der ansonsten durch viele herrvorragende Beiträge und Zitate glänzen kann und vom PCa eine ganze Menge versteht.


hähh ?!?
Beteilige Dich lieber an der Übersetzung des PPML-Beitrags von Myers, statt solchen Quatsch zu hypothetisieren.

also, auf ein neues!
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Ja es gibt sogar Autoren (SIMONCINI, http://www.curenaturalicancro.com/), die durch Zufuhr von Natriumbicarbonat versuchen den Krebs zu bekämpfen. Das spricht allerdings eher für oxidative Reakionsweise. Auch im Zellverband kann sich der pH-Wert nicht wesentlich vom Medium unterscheiden.
> Werner


hallo Werner,

wie Ulrich schon schrieb, gibts ne Alkalose INNERHALB der Krebszellen. Kremer sagt, eine fixierte Alkalose, keine leichte. Hier ist die Studie bzw. die spanische Gruppe, die das gezeigt hat, abgelegt, auf meiner Kremer-Seite.
Die hochregulierten Carboanhydrasen, Zink-abhängig, besorgen das ständige Rausschaufeln der Säure, weshalb man von Zink-Supplementierung bei Krebs die Finger lassen sollte.

Mit Genistein kann man angeblich diese fixierte Alkalose knacken. Ist in dem Tisso-Präparat ProSirtusan drin. Oder sonstwo.


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Ulrich

> Lieber Schorschel,
> es wird teuer, mich kosten meine derzeit 360 mg/Tag etwa 115,-  *pro Monat*.
> Hier habe ich meine Kosten aufgelistet:
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...13&postcount=2
> 
> Ich beziehe mein Q10 von Dr. Franz Enzmann, der als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Prof. Folkerts zu den Pionieren in Bezug auf Q10 gehört. In der folgenden Quelle mußt du unter "Produktübersicht" und dann unter "Bilanzierte Diät" (ja das finde ich auch komisch) nachschauen:
> BILDI Q10:
> http://www.mse-pharma.de/shop/index.html
> 
> *Ich würde aber mal vorschlagen, ein wenig zu warten. Denn wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, habe ich an Dr. Kremer eine Anfrage bezüglich seiner Meinung zu Q10 geschickt. Und wenn er antwortet, haben wir ein besseres Fundament zur Beurteilung dieser Substanz.* Denn mein Senf dazu ist der Versuch eines Laien, angelesene Tatsachen zu einem Gesamtbild zusammen zu führen. Weiter nichts.


Lieber Schorschel, lieber Rudolf, liebe weitere  Mitstreiter,
in der heutigen [20.05.2008] Telefonkonferenz hat sich Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer von 20 Uhr bis 21.15 Uhr mit meinen Anfragen zu Q10 befaßt und ausführlich referiert.

*Derzeitiges kurzes Fazit: Q10 ist eine entscheidende Komponente in der Atmungskette und kann hochdosig substituiert werden. Allerdings ist es bei Krebszellen (Mitochondriopathien) erforderlich, daß die Unterversorgung der Mitochondrien mit Mikronährstoffen [insbesondere den B-Vitaminen und den Elektolyten Kalium, Magnesium, Mangan und Zink (dieses bitte nicht überdosieren)] zunächst behoben wird und dann Q10 adjuvant eingesetzt wird.* 

Genau so setze ich Q10 derzeit für meine Krebstherapie ein. Siehe:
*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...84&postcount=1*

Zu einer ausführlichen Würdigung des Kremer-Referats zu Q10 melde ich mich später noch einmal, wenn die heutige Telefonkonferenz archiviert und auf dem Netz verfügbar ist.

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Ulrich!

Höchst interessant - danke für die spontane Vorab-Information.

Bitte halte mich/uns unbedingt auf dem Laufenden, insbesondere auch hinsichtlich der Beseitigung einer eventuellen Unterversorgung mit Mikronährstoffen. Wie kann diese festgestellt werden? Normaler Bluttest?

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Ulrich

Ich versuche schon mal vorab ein kurze Zusammenfassung des über einstündigen Vortrages von Kremer zu Q10.
Einerseits: die bisherigen laborkontrollierten Fallberichte zeigen, daß mit den Tisso-Präparaten ohne weitere Ergänzung erstaunliche Erfolge erzielt werden können; insoweit sei eine Ergänzung mit Q10 nicht erforderlich.
Andererseits: bei der Entwicklung der Tisso-Präparate habe man Wert darauf gelegt, die rechtlichen Vorgaben in Deutschland zu beachten und im Bereich der (willkürlich) so genannten Nahrungergänzungsmittel zu bleiben. Dies bedeute für Q10 keine höhere Dosis als 30 mg/Kapsel. Dort wo Q10 therapeutisch zum Einsatz komme, seien aber Tagesdosen bis zu 1.200 mg/die problemlos angewendet worden, mindestens aber 300 mg/die. Außerdem gebe es schon qualitativ hochwertige Q10-Präparate auf dem Markt, insbesondere bei der MSE-Pharma von Dr. Franz Enzmann.
Sodann hat Kremer die zentrale Rolle von Q10 in den Mitochondrien herausgearbeitet. Q10 besteht aus "Q" (= Ubichinon), welches innerhalb der Mitochondrien hergestellt wird und aus 10 Isoprengruppen, die außerhalb der Mitochondrien synthetisiert werden.

In Krebszellen ist die Anzahl der Mitochondrien um bis zu 80% reduziert und die Frage der Rolle von Q10 für die Redifferenzierung der Zelle ist berechtigt. Damit das schon fertige (oral zugeführte) Q10 in die Mitochondrien eindringen kann, bedarf es einer relativ hohen Q10-Konzentration und man benötigt Fetttransporter durch die schwer durchlässige innere Mitochondrienmembran. Solche Transporter sind Omega-3-Fettsäuren und Carnitin (beide sind in Tisso-Präparaten enthalten). Wennn Q10 ins Innere von Mitochondrien gelangt, muß es seine Rolle in der Atmungskette spielen können, ansonsten wirkt es kontraproduktiv und wird selbst eine Radikalenquelle.

Voraussetzung dafür, daß Q10 seine positiven Wirkungen entfallten kann ist das Vorhandensein von den ca. 44 Mikronährstoffen, welche die Mitochondrien benötigen und wie sie in Pro Dialvit44 enthalten sind.

Insbesondere wichtig sind die B-Vitamine (alle acht Stück) mit besonderer Betonung von B1 (Thiamin ), B6 (Pyridoxin) und B3 (Niacin). Aber auch die Elektrolyte, insbesondere Kalium, Magnesium, Mangan und - wenn nicht überdosiert - Zink, müssen vorhanden sein; außerdem ist bei krebsgeschädigten Zellen das Vorhandensein von Curcumin erforderlich.

Kremer empfiehlt zunächst ca. 3 Wochen lang Pro Dialvit 44 einzunehmen und erst dann mit hochdosiertem Q10 zu beginnen.

Es gibt das Q10 in Pulverform in Kapseln, das Q10 als "Nanopräparat" bringt keine Vorteile, ist aber teurer. Enzmann hat auch eine flüssige Form von Q10 entwickelt, die schneller als die Pulverform resorbiert wird. Q10 als adjuvante Medikation kann den Prozeß der Redifferenzierung von Krebszellen erheblich unterstützen.

Kremer ist noch speziell auf die ganz besondere Bedeutung von Q10 für den fettverbrennenden Herzmuskel bei Herzschwäche eingegangen, er hat die Bedeutung von Q10 bei neurodegenerativen Erkrankungen (Alzheimer und Parkinson) eher in Zweifel gezogen, weil diese Körperzellen ausschließlich (wasserlöslichen) Zucker  und kein Fett verwenden, so daß  bei Nervenzellen zugeführtes fettlösliches Q10 nicht ohne weiteres ins Innere dieser Mitochondrien gelangt; er hat die Wichtigkeit von Q10 für die Skelettmuskeln erwähnt.

Unabhängig von der Q10-Frage fand ich Kremers Andeutungen zur Krebsgenese und zur Metastasenbildung hochinteressant: Krebs breite sich im Mikroumfeld von inflammatorischen Prozessen aus; wenn sich auf diese transformierten Zellen die Makrophagen stürzen werden sie umprogrammiert, verbreiten sogar Krebszellen im Körper anstatt sie zu verzehren. Die "Rückprogrammierung" solcher Makropagen geschehe durch anti-inflammatorische Polyphenole wie das Curcumin. Bei inflammatorischen Prozessen denkt Kremer nicht an Bakterien, Viren, Pilze, Protozoen und Parasiten (septische Inflammation) sondern an eine aseptische Inflammation durch Schwermetalle, Pestizide und Karzinogene.

Zur Beseitung solcher Stoffe aus dem Körper bin ich auf das hierfür sehr interessante CAPILAREX, das in Rußland zur Ausleitung von durch die Tschernobyl-Katastrophe radioaktiv verstrahlten Menschen entwickelt wurde, gestoßen (es wurde in der letzten Tisso-Telefonkonferenz erwähnt und empfohlen) und arbeite gerade an einer Übesetzung von einer russischen Netzadresse, die ich in Kürze ins Forum zu stellen gedenke.

----------


## RuStra

> hallo Werner,
> 
> wie Ulrich schon schrieb, gibts ne Alkalose INNERHALB der Krebszellen. Kremer sagt, eine fixierte Alkalose, keine leichte. Hier ist die Studie bzw. die spanische Gruppe, die das gezeigt hat, abgelegt, auf meiner Kremer-Seite.


sorry, vor allem an Werner P., hier habe ich für Verwirrung gesorgt.
aber vor allem Dank an Werner, dass er so gründlich und hartnäckig dran bleibt - nur so kommen wir weiter. ich will gleich versuchen, seinen beitrag von gestern zu beantworten.

aber hier: die o.a. Studie ist von der australischen Forschergruppe, die Brustkrebszellen hinsichtlich der Energie-Ressourcen zur ATP-Produktion ausgemessen hat und zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass immer noch 80% oxidativ produziert wird, aber von diesen 80% ein grossteil hinsichtlich ihrer ressourcen nicht erklärt werden kann.
diese studie geht also in die Frage hinein, die Werner auch gestellt hat, woher kommt die energie?

die frage aber, gibts ne alkalose innerhalb von krebszellen oder nicht, bezieht sich auf forscher aus spanien. die entsprechenden papiere habe ich nicht im volltext, nur als abstract, hier aus 2005:

Biochim Biophys Acta. 2005 Sep 25;1756(1):1-24. 

The role of pH dynamics and the Na+/H+ antiporter in the etiopathogenesis and treatment of cancer. Two faces of the same coin--one single nature.

Harguindey S, Orive G, Luis Pedraz J, Paradiso A, Reshkin SJ.
Centro Médico La Salud, Independencia, 13-01004 Vitoria, Spain. salvaszh@telefonica.net

Looked at from the genetic point-of-view cancer represents a daunting and, frankly, confusing multiplicity of diseases (at least 100) that require an equally large variety of therapeutic strategies and substances designed to treat the particular tumor. 

However, when analyzed phenotypically cancer is a relatively uniform disease of very conserved 'hallmark' behaviors across the entire spectrum of tissue and genetic differences [D. Hanahan, R.A. Weinberg, Hallmarks of cancer, Cell 100 (2000) 57-70]. 

This suggests that cancers do, indeed, share common biochemical and physiological characteristics that are independent of the varied genetic backgrounds, and that there may be a common mechanism underlying both the neoplastic transformation/progression side and the antineoplastic/therapy side of oncology. 

The challenge of modern oncology is to integrate all the diverse experimental data to create a physiological/metabolic/energetic paradigm that can unite our thinking in order to understand how both neoplastic progression and therapies function. 

This reductionist view gives the hope that, as in chemistry and physics, it will possible to identify common underlying driving forces that define a tumor and will permit, for the first time, the actual calculated manipulation of their state. That is, a rational therapeutic design. 

In the present review, we present evidence, obtained from a great number of studies, for a fundamental, underlying mechanism involved in the initiation and evolution of the neoplastic process. 

There is an ever growing body of evidence that all the important neoplastic phenotypes are driven by an alkalization of the transformed cell, a process which seems specific for transformed cells since the same alkalinization has no effect in cells that have not been transformed. 

Seen in that light, different fields of cancer research, from etiopathogenesis, cancer cell metabolism and neovascularization, to multiple drug resistance (MDR), selective apoptosis, modern cancer chemotherapy and the spontaneous regression of cancer (SRC) all appear to have in common a pivotal characteristic, the aberrant regulation of hydrogen ion dynamics 

[S. Harguindey, J.L. Pedraz, R. García Cañero, J. Pérez de Diego, E.J. Cragoe Jr., Hydrogen ion-dependent oncogenesis and parallel new avenues to cancer prevention and treatment using a H+-mediated unifying approach: pH-related and pH-unrelated mechanisms, Crit. Rev. Oncog. 6 (1) (1995) 1-33]. 

Cancer cells have an acid-base disturbance that is completely different than observed in normal tissues and that increases in correspondence with increasing neoplastic state: an interstitial acid microenvironment linked to an intracellular alkalosis.

PMID: 16099110 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------

